# ET200S IM 151-1 fällt aus BF und SF blinken????



## Matthias O. (25 April 2008)

*Hallo! *
Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Meine Anlage läuft ohne Probleme doch plötzlich fällt ein IM 151-1 Modul aus in der HW Konfig bei der Diagnose der Baugruppe steht *"nicht vorhanden"* und die *BF und SF LEDs blinken geichzeitig*!

Spannung AUS-EIN und die Anlage läuft wieder ein par Stunden!

Dann irgendwann fällt die Baugruppe wieder aus!

Hat so ein Problem schon mal jemand gehabt??

*DANKE für die Hilfe*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 April 2008)

Check mal, ob Du vielleicht ein Problem mit der Spannungsversorgung der ET hat.
Wenn nicht, wäre es gut, Du würdest mal den Profibus durchmessen.
Hierfür gibt es Messgeräte wie den PBT3 von Softing. Das Gerät musst Du nicht zwingend kaufen. Es gibt Firmen, die erledigen das für Dich.
Kannst Du vielleicht das Ereignis finden, bei dem die ET aussteigt, z.B. FU in der nähe startet.
Überprüfe auch mal, ob Dein Bus ausreichend geerdet ist.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## kassla (25 April 2008)

Hallo,

wir hatten auch mal dieses Problem. Bei uns lag's an der Baudrate, welche zu hoch eingestellt war. Mit 187,5 kBit baute sich der Bus zwar auf, aber fiel nach einiger Zeit aus. Die Distanz betrug damals ca. 500 - 700 m.
Seit wir die Baudrate auf 19,2 kBit "zurückgeschraubt" haben, funktionierts ...


----------



## McMallan (25 April 2008)

*Et 200s*

Ist nur die IM auf Busfehler oder leuchtet auch ein " Powermodul, Elektronikmodul... rot ?
Dann solltest Du mal die Terminalmodule der entsprechenden Baugruppe wechseln.
Wäre nicht das erste defekte Terminalmodul
Gruß
McMallan


----------



## Matthias O. (25 April 2008)

*Tja...*

Spannungs versorgung passt - ist auch eigens abgesichert!
Die Länge des gesamten BUSes beträgt vielleicht 40m nicht mehr!
Powermodul leuchtet auch nicht rot!

Wenn es Probleme mit Widerstand oder Erdung gibt müsste dann nicht sofort ein Fehler auftreten?

DANKE für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 April 2008)

Matthias O. schrieb:


> Wenn es Probleme mit Widerstand oder Erdung gibt müsste dann nicht sofort ein Fehler auftreten


 
Nicht unbedingt. Es kann gut sein, dass Dein Bus von irgentwelchen temporären Störungen beeinflusst wird.
Du kennst Deine Anlage, und weisst was verbaut ist, und wie die Kabel verlegt sind. Schau doch mal sicherheitshalber alle Stecker nach.
Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn Du im Schaltschrank den Aussenmantel vom Profibuskabel wegmachst, und den Schrim auf die Erdungsschine legst.
Hast Du, wie der andere User vorgeschlagen, die Anschaltung gecheckt?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn Du im Schaltschrank den Aussenmantel vom Profibuskabel wegmachst, und den Schrim auf die Erdungsschine legst.


 
... oder du auf anderem Weg für einen vernünftigen Masse-Potential-Ausgleich sorgst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Fritze (25 April 2008)

Hallo,
es gab bei dieser Baugruppe einmal eine Serie [6ES7 151-1AA*03*-0AB0 ]die die von dir beschriebenen Symptome hatte. 
Das Störbild war dann ein Blinktakt der entsprechenden LED´s der auch nicht im Handbuch aufgeführt war.
Wenn deine Baugruppe dieser Serien entstammt hilft nur ausbauen und edinschicken.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 April 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich bestätigen --> wir hatten auch 4 dieser Drecks-Teile an einer neuen Maschine.
Seit das Nachfolgemodell drinn ist, gab´s kein Problem mehr.



MfG


----------



## tomatensaft (25 April 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gab bei dieser Baugruppe einmal eine Serie [6ES7 151-1AA*03*-0AB0 ]die die von dir beschriebenen Symptome hatte.
> Das Störbild war dann ein Blinktakt der entsprechenden LED´s der auch nicht im Handbuch aufgeführt war.
> Wenn deine Baugruppe dieser Serien entstammt hilft nur ausbauen und edinschicken.
> MfG Fritze.




Abend,

ja das wird es wohl sein - hatten dieses Symptom auch schon sehr oft, und immer mit dem 1AA03 Modul. Hatten da schon  einige male bei uns.

ABer das kannst du tauschen ohne in der HW-Config was zu ändern, weil das 1AA04 abwätrskompatibel ist.


----------



## JoergW (26 April 2008)

Hi, 
ist hinter oder vor der IM ein Rechner im Bus mit drin?
wir hatten mal ein ähnliches Problem, sporadische Ausfälle Bus an der IM, haben Kabel,Stecker und die ganze ET-Hardware getauscht,keine Besserung, nach langem Suchen dann festgestellt, das der Rechner der direkt dahinter am Bus hängt (wird zur Eingabe von Prozesswerten benötigt und zeigt die aktuellen Werte an) der unter XP läuft nur 256MB Ram hatte, von dem die integrierte Grafik auch noch was abzwackte.Nach hochrüsten Speicher waren die Busfehler weg.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Vorrednern anschließen und dir raten Schirmung, Potentialausgleich, Stecker, Kabel, Verlegung, Abschlußwiederstände , Geschwindigkeit und Spannungsversorgung zu kontrollieren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## vierlagig (27 April 2008)

...ich WILL FEEDBACK! ...irgendwas in die richtung "hey, der fitze hatte den richtigen tipp" oder "geht immer noch nich, dies und das..." aber orakelt und lest eure kugeln ruhig weiter, wollte euch nicht stören ...


----------



## Frank (27 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...ich WILL FEEDBACK! ...irgendwas in die richtung "hey, der fitze hatte den richtigen tipp" oder "geht immer noch nich, dies und das..." aber orakelt und lest eure kugeln ruhig weiter, wollte euch nicht stören ...


 
ich geh zu 99% davon aus das fritze den richtigen tip hatte....

wir haben ca. 80 stück der ..AA03 baugruppen bei siemens abgeliefert. kann ich auch nur jedem raten - mit siemens dazu kontakt aufzunehmen und auf kulanz zu pochen, denn freiwillig rücken die nix raus


----------

